# Please post pics of your scooter boat!



## robul

Guys Im having a heck of a time deciding what color to paint my dargel scooter. Its getting refurbed right now.. Can you guys please post up some pics of your boats Id love to see the different color schemes... if I pick your color I'll take you fishing on her in the laguna when I get here back! 

Im painting the entire boat. Hull , new deck , console, ect! 

thanks


----------



## PTH

*skooter color*

Ol Pete did one in a light yellow two years ago and it looked real pretty good.

Pth


----------



## o.b.

*2nd yellow*

I second the yellow choice. There is a picture of a 136 skooter on the huff marine website in yellow that really looks nice. try this link http://www.huffmarine1955.com/13ft6Skooter2.html 
If the link doesn't work just cut and paste.


----------



## FulloBull

*Yellow, beware!*

Potlickers love the yellow boats...easy to spot.


----------



## DFoley

Heres a pic of my old scooter that I sold last year, miss the hell out of this thing. I like the flat grey like my old one, it didnt show scratches and was really easy to keep clean.


----------



## fishin shallow

How about beige to help with scum build up that you normally see on white hulls. That is the color of my boat and it seems to help


----------



## bailout2860

Paint it orange!


----------



## Rob S

put a picture of it on here. I'm sure I can photoshop a few colors for you.

Rob


----------



## saltwatersensations

Paint the hull seafoam green with a white deck and matching seafoam green speckling.


----------



## robul

The back ice chest will be replaced with a leaning post. All the pole holders will be aluminum. The front ice chest moutns will be replaced with aluminum as well.


----------



## robul

saltwatersensations said:


> Paint the hull seafoam green with a white deck and matching seafoam green speckling.


Thats actually on the top of the list.. the other being an ultra blue pearl hull with a light gray deck blue splatter?


----------



## Justin_Time

White hull with grey, blue and black splattered deck.


----------



## Harbormaster

14 foot Mowdy down by the Arroyo at sunset


----------



## Neumie

I'm really bad at photoshop, but this should give you an idea. All the decks in these are gray.


----------



## robul

lol.. actually pretty good photoshops for what you had to work with..


----------



## kcliff

that was cool of you Josh. i thought about trying but i suck at photoshop- greenie i guess


----------



## robul

The yellow actually looks the most attractive out of all 3.. those neon colors really aint doin it for me..

Think you could do one in a royal blue or ultra blue pearl ? hehe thansk


----------



## Neumie

I'll see what I can do. I'll also try to tone down those other colors.


----------



## Justin_Time

The real light green shallow sport is using looks really good IMO.


----------



## B2

I painted my Stoner a light Carolina blue and I sure like it.


----------



## Neumie

Here are the blue and green toned done.


----------



## Neumie

And, if you're man enough.....


----------



## robul

lol!! thats great!


----------



## kcliff

u may catch more fish in pink- seems like when i take a girl fishing i get stomped- i like the shallow sport sea foam green but i dont know if it agrees with a dargel skooter


----------



## KMock

This is a scooter I built about eight years ago. This one is one of a kind and a blast to fish. Supper shallow.


----------



## kcliff

kmock that is a unique scooter i like it! :cheers:


----------



## robul

KMock said:


> This is a scooter I built about eight years ago. This one is one of a kind and a blast to fish. Supper shallow.


Very NICE! thanks for sharing!


----------



## robul

Neumie said:


> And, if you're man enough.....


LOL my gf actually told me she would go fishing with me if the boat was pink!!! LMAO!! I really like the dark blue though. I think I may go that route with the light grey deck splattered with the same blue / white..

my only concern is the console I stand on it sometimes when drifting I bet it will get toasty with that darker color.. I guess I could match the consol to the deck color but I really like the contract you get from the console matching hte hull..

thanks for taking the time!!


----------



## kcliff

if you go to tran sports web page or do a search for a 200SVT on 2cool at the corpus christi boat show they have a blue and grey deck you can get an idea what your scooter will look like. i am going that route when i get a boat-baby cat...... the grey doesnt get hot and it doesnt reflect the sunlight so you are not blinded by the light or getting headaches from squinting all day


----------



## robul

kcliff said:


> if you go to tran sports web page or do a search for a 200SVT on 2cool at the corpus christi boat show they have a blue and grey deck you can get an idea what your scooter will look like. i am going that route when i get a boat-baby cat...... the grey doesnt get hot and it doesnt reflect the sunlight so you are not blinded by the light or getting headaches from squinting all day


cant find it mang happen to have a link?


----------



## Team MirrOlure

little larger than a scooter,but!!


----------



## gregr1971

robul, go with the PINK!!!!!


----------



## kcliff

http://transportboats.com/ go to SHOWROOM then scroll to bottom and click on see more pics click on the baby cat folder they have a cool green which i like but wouldnt get and the blue/grey which i really like


----------



## Neumie

You're welcome Robul. If you go with the blue and are worried about standing on it, then you could get a Footcush or Sea Deck to go on it.


----------



## fishkillr

Color match it to your truck. Then get some gold accented rims (truck and trailer), door handles, and grill on your truck and maybe some gold colored rod holders for your boat. Dat chit would be tight dawg. 

Sorry....it made me laugh.


----------



## gigem87

Team MirrOlure said:


> little larger than a scooter,but!!


Burnt orange - nasty!


----------



## robul

kcliff said:


> http://transportboats.com/ go to SHOWROOM then scroll to bottom and click on see more pics click on the baby cat folder they have a cool green which i like but wouldnt get and the blue/grey which i really like


THANKS MAN!

I am kinda diggin that blue.. and also the seafoam green on the transport too

the only thing that concerns me is this boat will be on the flats and the bottom will get stratched.. And I think it would look funny because its a squared off type of boat if I painted the bottom white..


----------



## PTH

*scooter color*

Robert, go to the Brownsville craigslist and look at the blue one that is for sale. That is original Dargel blue. It always looks cool and Mr. Perez should know what color to use.


----------



## Fin "N" Tonic

*Blue*

Blue and white hull and grey deck with blue and white webbing.


----------



## delrod

*my dos centavos*

i think you should make the splatter on the deck black and the hull color whichever you choose. the tri color kinda jumps. good luck. maybe you can see it here.


----------



## kcliff

delrod that is a SWEET but you and BB suck! lol i am biting at the bit to get a baby cat- i have waited for 2years trying to con my wife- i hope to order one this fall- i may have to get your color- i like the dark blue but wanted it a little lighter well....... like yours :spineyes:-i plan on getting a grey deck- my last scooter was white and it could blind you sometimes-plus it doesnt look as dirty after a long day of fishing. i was on my friends this weekend with a rear tower- that is a nice upgrade- i could see fish out to 30yds- really neat sight casting.

robul i am sure the guy paining the hull will give it a pattern that will look good. i think those two colors are SHARP- the bottom is white because it wont show scratches as bad- the only thing that should be scratched is the bottom because of the occasional oyster reef- good luck post pics when done


----------



## bb1234

You made me get it Kcliff!!lol.


----------



## jdsuperbee

I vote for the seafoam green, and like your idea of the bottom being white, even if for the contrast.


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER

early sunrise in Baffin.........

boat is white on white (but the sun/clouds makes it look beige)


----------



## robul

dang you guys you talked me into calling him up and changing the color!! 

Final decision is

Sides of the boat - Royal Blue
Bottom of the boat - wimbleton white
console - wimbleton white
deck - light grey with the blue and white splatter.

I really wanted to do all blue on the hull but I know it would be stratched in no time this is a flats boat and I dont want to be afraid of fishing the reefs that hold all the reds!!

Thanks everyone for helping man this had been a tough decision.. !! Pics will be posted!!


----------



## Slimshady

Picture of my old boat from '04. Another of my new ride in lime yellow. Grey is a great color.


----------



## potro

*paint color choices*

This is my skooter and will send to the paint shop to get the seafoam green color on it,


----------



## Shallow Sport68

Here is mine,not done yet, but should be in the water soon 1984 Shallow Sport 18.5 refurb job by Tran boats all composite even the transom..


----------



## Reuben

*'79 skooter*

Just finished my '79 13' skooter... couldn't be happier with the job

Before...







10 weeks later...


----------



## jesley22

Here is seafoam on the Curlew.......


----------



## oceanwaves08

*NICE PHOTOSHOP*



Neumie said:


> And, if you're man enough.....


NICE PHOTOSHOP


----------



## Shallow Sport68

here is mine before...


----------



## Shallow Sport68

after


----------



## rodriga

*Scooter Pictures*

2009 Shoalwater 16ft flats w/ 60 hp e-tec. Shoalwater takes their 18 footer and cuts it horizontally in half to create a 15.5' ft. scooter. Awesome little boat! Run's 29.8 mph on GPS.


----------



## rodriga

*Color*

I like the ice blue best!


----------



## Reuben

That's a nice looking boat you got riga... been slowly working on mine next is a trailor if anyone has any leads for a 13' skooter let me know... Closer to south padre the better...


----------



## robul

old threadyou bumped!!!

check out the dargel now!


----------



## Shallow Sport68

Is your boat sitting on top of the fenders?


----------



## robul

Shallow Sport68 said:


> Is your boat sitting on top of the fenders?


not quite but its pretttty close.. The supports hold it off the fenders about 1.5" . A new trailer is on the list but its not on the top..


----------

